# Tweenierob's Tribute Convoy



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Rob's car

























A very brave little Lauren.









I was blubbing behind the camera and there she was smiling and putting a sticker on her dad's bonnet.










































A very tired Justin, he finished Rob's car at 3am!


















































































































































Chris & his other half keeping everyone fueled up with burgers.

























It's a funny photo...but it was fantastic to have you there Harry.


















These guys drove all the way from Holland...BIG RESPECT !









Team Tweenie

























It's good to see you laugh again Justin!










































Finally...a quick bath before bedtime, ready for the funeral on Friday.

















Stupid me forgot I had set the camera to medium size pics last week at the Nurburgring because I was running out of space....D'oh ! So they're a little grainy, sorry people.


----------



## Moff (Sep 27, 2004)

Great pics


----------



## LiamGTR (Nov 26, 2006)

Admittingly I had a frog in my throat seeing the little girl putting the sticker on, and agree'd, huge respect for those guys to ceom from holland! and all those who turned up!


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

Great pics as always dude.


H.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Superb pictures Giles  Robs little girl is fantastic, a complete gem. We had a conversation about our dogs and I was humbled by how strong she is  

By the way, who is this on the right next to Mo?










Because whoever that is, they nearly got a full snog from my little dog Rodders, complete with tongues


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

thats Giles Cliff,Snowfiend on here,and the owner of the Drag-R

i'll get my pictures up tomorrow,not got to mant I left my bro/sis in charge of camera and they spent the day sleeping and arguing,lol


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Great pics, Giles. A nice selection of the various marques.

Here is one from myself trying to be arty and shoot into the sun.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> thats Giles Cliff,Snowfiend on here,and the owner of the Drag-R


Emil, great to meet you today my friend  
Giles, so sorry, I had no idea that was you :chairshot My dog wants to know if you're free anytime soon?


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

was very nice to meet you to Cliff after a while,hopefully you change your mind on what we're talking about earlier today 
He may be free,but i think Suzy may have something to say about him seeing another female


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

One for the dutch lads.

Total respect for making the journey. Cheers

Not my best photo but it is yourselves (background) with Robs car


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

JapFreak786 said:


> He may be free,but i think Suzy may have something to say about him seeing another female


...and my dog Rodders might have something to say about you calling him a girl


----------



## *Shane* (Jul 21, 2009)

excellent pics, ye had a really good turnout too. Fair play to the dutch lads coming all the way over.


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

Excellent pictures Giles. Unfortunately I wasn't able to make the trip down to take part in the convoy, but it’s great to see (in picture form) how many members were able to take part and attend, it was certainly a fitting tribute!

James


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Really good shots, Giles. Sitting here at work in Japan you transported me straight to be there with you all, with his sweet daughter, and Justin and Harry too, even if it looks a bit chilly. Many thanks. Rob's car looks the works.

Great to see people all the way from the Netherlands. Rob must surely have been loved over there too.

PS That's not your car, Giles, the gold one? Wow! (You put on a bit of weight?)


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

Hopefully this will work .....

I've uploaded as many as I can onto my flickr account but found there was a limit so it's not all of them 

excuses up front : first time i've used the camera properly, first time for using a camera with a filter on it and, discovered that it's actually pretty hard to take pics at 70mph in a lowered car so apologies but some pics just didn't come out lol! :chuckle: 

rest of the album can be found here : TweenieRob Memorial Run - a set on Flickr

Anyone involved with this event please feel free to download any images from the album that you want or if you want the full res versions with no copyright markings etc then just pm me and let me know the image name and an email address 









:bowdown1:Good to see it rolling :thumbsup:


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

couple of others since it worked ....


----------



## fhonejacker17 (Aug 22, 2008)

well done sorry i missed it.. been really ill.. . looks like a great day. juts has done a pucker job on the car looks good ..  see ya next week bro lets get some real power out the evo.. im bored ..lol


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Well done to you both- loads of fantastic pics


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

scoobymad555 - excellent pictures, really loving those  That 1st one you posted of Justin driving Robs car is quality, the 34 and 33 following behind just add to that shot too.


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

I'd just like to say a BIG THANK YOU to everyone involved and organizing this event, what a turn out, was great to see so many people come out to show there love and support for Rob, family and friends. 

Great to see the Dutch guys come all that way, fair play, respect due there for sure:clap:

Well done Justin for getting the beast ready in time for the convoy, we all know how hard you worked on her and the troubles and late nights you spent getting her there. TOP MAN yr an absolute legend, was real good to see you dude:clap::thumbsup::clap:

Harry was excellent that you managed to stay for the whole day, i know u must of been in pain but you soldier'd on and cant say enough how good it was to see you up and about:thumbsup:

Well done to everyone for making such generous donations and to all the people involved making up the stickers etc, really good of ya:thumbsup: they are well good, love the designs. 

Dont forget peeps theres Lex's lil auction site in the for sale section, have a lil browse through some of the goodies that have been donated. There are some TOP experiences like drifting lessons with Lex, professional photo shoots at santa pod with Blackett photograpy etc just to name a few, theres loooooaaaads of good stuff so have a look.

Now get those pics and vids up from the day, just gonna have a sort thro and put mine up.

Again MASSIVE THANKS to EVERYONE for showing their support:thumbsup:

Rob


----------



## gavoh (Apr 3, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> I was blubbing behind the camera and there she was smiling and putting a sticker on her dad's bonnet.


I didn't know Rob, but this brought tears to my eyes (everyone thinks I gone all weird at work)

Hope his family are coping, my best wishes to all.

Cheers Gav

p.s. good photo's Giles.


----------



## Daryl TunerLab (Jun 7, 2008)

Great pictures, and it looked like it was a very fitting tribute for Rob.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Daryl,

do you want to offer something for the charity auction ?

http://www.gtr.co.uk/forum/127345-tweenie-rob-charity-auction.html

cheers

Lex


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Lex/Fuggles

Mo asked me to take some photos of the stickers for use in the shop. Can either of you PM me an address to sent these to.

Cheers


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

best to host them and then send them to fuggles via PM to get uploaded in the shop


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

No probs. I wanted to send them at full size and pretty raw so they can be scaled/cropped as you see fit.


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

i've posted this loads of times already in different places to different people but just want to say thanks again to everyone, those that sorted this and all other things out and to those for coming, it's just amazing how far people came from, 

it was good for lauren and me to see how loved rob was

thank you all

rox x


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

Wanted to say well done to everyone involved in organising the day and attending - it was a great day and a fitting tribute. 

I heard someone say that Rob must have been looking down at us to keep the weather nice (but a bit chilly) after the torrential rain and gale-force winds of previous days, but personally I reckon Rob was responsible for the rain. I reckon he'd have found the sideways action amusing, especially the RX7 that lost it on the roundabout that I had to avoid. 

Justin> TOP work on getting Rob's car ready for the day - I know how much work you put into that (falling asleep in the Supra kinda gave it away!) and how hard it must have been for you. Rob would have been proud.

Harry> So great to see you again (even if G's pic does make you look like you've drunk too much of your own coffee).  Hope to catch up with you soon.

In all my years of being into cars, I've never seen such a huge convoy in my life. The sight of an entire lane full of Skylines and other cars coming over the Dartford bridge was one I will never forget and it's a tribute to how much Rob was loved and respected that so many people turned up. Massive respect to the guys who came all the way over from Holland too. :thumbsup:

Highlight of the day for me had to be when I was asked to move my car back to let Justin drive Rob's car past. I reversed, looked over and saw Lauren sitting on Justin's lap steering the car as they went past. I know some people were taking photos at that stage so if anyone has pics of that, please post them up as I'm sure everyone would love to see them.


----------



## ScottyB (Jun 9, 2009)

Wow,

Those pics would bring a tear to a glass eye!

Amazing tribute to a very special man, hats off to you all for your efforts in pulling it together!

As others have said massive respect to the Dutch boys for making the trip over, amazing show of support.

Just a little reminder as well to all of those who forgot or never had the time to donate via the Club shop, every 5 quid or 10 quid will make a massive difference to what the guys are trying to do.

A tight Jock put some dosh in so the rest of you who haven't yet should be well embarassed...............

Regards

ScottyB


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

nice one scotty - here is the link in case anyone cant find it

Tweenie Rob charity donations

Stickers and photos to be updated in shop soon


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

i've got pics of lauren steering rob's car on my face book if someone wants to take them from there and put them on here thats fine by me, 

i'm no good at that type of thing, i'll let someone else do it

rox


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Here you go :


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

thank you x


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

didnt get much useable footage, here some tho

YouTube - Skyline GTR TweenieRob Tribute Convoy 2009

Thanks to eveyone for arranging this


Alkesh


----------



## JapFreak786 (Aug 29, 2003)

here are a few of the pictures from our camera


































































and one for fun


----------



## gtrlux (Mar 8, 2006)

very touching, very honorable tribute by all involved.

Compliments to every one for offering their time for this Covoy, shows that the GTR/JDM import scene is a full of honorable, passionated and decent peoples .:bowdown1:

Chris


----------



## Daz (Aug 14, 2001)

Fantastic...what a superb turnout, just gutted I couldn't be there. Was thinking about this most of the day.


----------



## DazGTR (Dec 5, 2007)

superb pics peeps and im sure he'd be proud of you all:thumbsup:


----------



## blue34 (Jul 28, 2005)

It was a privelege to have been able to take part yesterday, seeing the TR Racing 32 was especially poignant. I spent a few moments remembering how Rob and I helped each other push our cars into the scrutineering bay at the Japshow Finale just a few weeks ago. 

Good memories,


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Rbentley said:


> One for the dutch lads.
> 
> Total respect for making the journey. Cheers
> 
> Not my best photo but it is yourselves (background) with Robs car


Thank you very much for capturing this, will goto my favorite collection :clap:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

blue34 said:


> It was a privilege


Yes....yes it was! 

x


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

a few edits ....


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

scoobymad555 said:


> QUOTE]
> 
> I love this


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

Some great pics there, I wish I could have made this.. especially as both my old cars were there, good to see Harry up and about...

Again thanks for sharing....


----------



## Roxzan (Oct 21, 2009)

can just ask anyone that took photos, could they stick them on a disc so i could have a copy, there are some great photos, 

thank you

rox x


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

Roxzan said:


> can just ask anyone that took photos, could they stick them on a disc so i could have a copy, there are some great photos,
> 
> thank you
> 
> rox x



No problems at all - still got quite a few to tidy up a bit but will get it sorted n drop the disc off at the garage :thumbsup:


----------



## timthebat (Oct 21, 2009)

Wow, what a day. Thanks to all who organised this, i am honoured to have been part of it.
Tim.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Does anyone know who was taking pictures at the entrance to Brighton racecourse? 

This guy............


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

don't know - just took a pic of him cos he didn't take a pic of the car I was in :chuckle:

there was also someone taking pics on one of the bridges over the motorway but I didn't get a pic of him .... should think he got some pretty cool shots up there.


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

Oh yerh i saw the guy on the bridge aswell- he must be from here or another site otherwise how did he know to be up there just as we were going under him- i mean it's not everyday you get people standing on bridges taken pics of the traffic- is it?


----------



## alpeag (Dec 1, 2006)

great turn out, amazing images and must have been a once in a lifetime sight of all the cars on the road.

So sad that i missed it.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

scoobymad555 said:


> don't know - just took a pic of him cos he didn't take a pic of the car I was in :chuckle:
> 
> there was also someone taking pics on one of the bridges over the motorway but I didn't get a pic of him .... should think he got some pretty cool shots up there.


I saw the guy on the bridge too, even though I was still trying to catch up with the convoy at that point. I'm guessing you entered Brighton racecourse directly behind me to get this shot? (which I'm well pleased with thank you)


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

Ladyboom said:


> Oh yerh i saw the guy on the bridge aswell- he must be from here or another site otherwise how did he know to be up there just as we were going under him- i mean it's not everyday you get people standing on bridges taken pics of the traffic- is it?


At first I thought it was a copper - was keeping an eye on the bridges (as you do on motorways) and just spotted a 4-door saloon parked up on the bridge and saw a guy holding something to his face at a distance. Got closer and realised he was a 'tog'. To be fair, it's actually possible he was there by chance - photographers are a funny lot sometimes .... oh .... maybe that's just me though :shy::chuckle:

Would be good to see some of the shots though - reckon they'll be pretty impressive as it goes. Saying that, I don't think any of the shots can beat the ones of little Lauren though ....


----------



## Very white R33 (Oct 22, 2009)

Great photos . Did anybody get any of the convoy leaving TR as I saw a lot of people taking photos and videos , I bet it looked impressive , would be great to see them .


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

Cliff J said:


> I'm guessing you entered Brighton racecourse directly behind me to get this shot? (which I'm well pleased with thank you)


guess so! - was in the dark red fiesta - the stealth camera-car! lol! 

Just seemed fitting to get a skyline entering really - think we both got lucky on that shot 

(you're welcome btw lol  )


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

Very nice pictures wish i had been there  Great to see Harry was there


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Very white R33 said:


> Great photos . Did anybody get any of the convoy leaving TR as I saw a lot of people taking photos and videos , I bet it looked impressive , would be great to see them .


page 1+2 of this thread mate


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

Very white R33 said:


> Great photos . Did anybody get any of the convoy leaving TR as I saw a lot of people taking photos and videos , I bet it looked impressive , would be great to see them .


Got every car one at a time and a few with a couple of cars in. Couldn't get high enough at the end of the road to get a good line-shot though  

Think the link for the ones I got is on page 2 (ish)


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

scoobymad555 said:


> Got every car one at a time and a few with a couple of cars in. Couldn't get high enough at the end of the road to get a good line-shot though
> 
> Think the link for the ones I got is on page 2 (ish)


dude you got me about 5 times, im not complaining though, i love looking at me. (well....my car anyway)


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Cliff, that guy is Fudd from off here.

I'm gutted me, Alkesh and Oz got seperated from the rest of you at the tolls...we left TR and did a steady 50mph but I guess you all got caught up somewhere behind us.


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

scoobymad555 said:


> guess so! - was in the dark red fiesta - the stealth camera-car! lol!
> 
> Just seemed fitting to get a skyline entering really - think we both got lucky on that shot
> 
> (you're welcome btw lol  )


Ah yes, I was struggling to remember what was behind me, now I remember you guys in the Fiesta  

I was thinking as I entered that the guy pictured above must have got some cracking shots from where he was positioned, I'd love to see them


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Snowfiend said:


> Cliff, that guy is Fudd from off here.


Ah, top man, must enquire about those then thanks Giles :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

No probs cliff.

Did anyone get a good pic of mine and robs car next to each other at clackett lane by any chance? Me and justin wanted one but my camera was in suzys car at the time.


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

bigkev said:


> dude you got me about 5 times, im not complaining though, i love looking at me. (well....my car anyway)


hmmm ... we all prefer ya car   lol!


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

Snowfiend said:


> No probs cliff.
> 
> Did anyone get a good pic of mine and robs car next to each other at clackett lane by any chance? Me and justin wanted one but my camera was in suzys car at the time.


sorry mate but I know I didn't get any  - don't know your car (newbie here lol!) but I've only got full-frame shots of Robs car from the services. You're more than welcome to use any of the pics I took to photoshop something up though - just let me know which ones and i'll email the full size originals.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2008)

hi peeps

just want to say thank you all for making it such a day to never forget.
the turn out was amazing.

also i want to say a big thank you to all the team that helped me get the car ready. tony, duncon dax, oz slick and stel who all stayed to the end without you guys i could never have done it. the dam car pushed us right up untill the end. i still say it was rob watching down and laugthing to see how far we would go but we done it.i cant thank you guys enough.you will never know how much it ment to me getting the car ready. cheers boys....

and just for the record i actualy only had 10mins sleep sat night because when i got in i stayed up to watch the boxing, then went to bed only to be woken up 20mins later by my little nephew who was ill. but trust you guys to get a pic of me sleeping and post it up.... thanks giles i owe you a tomato
ha ha

justin


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

bloody hell justin, 3 posts! your like a regular now. im glad you enjoyed the day, it was a great celebration for rob.

kev:thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2008)

cheeky twat...

oh yeah i forgot i also done your clutch sat night aswell.
what we do to keep our customers happy and not miss events

top man kev


----------



## daniel89 (Jul 20, 2008)

Just watched a video on the convoy and yeah I dont know Rob but I found out something that the car mapped by Rob like to have backfire  here the video below from alkesh44
YouTube - TweenieRob Tribute Convoy 2009


----------



## bigchris350 (Mar 9, 2009)

im so sorry i wasnt there guysi was picking up the misses from the airport my thoughts are with everyone , good to see harry there too
well done guys


----------



## dave1983 (Nov 6, 2007)

Looks like it was an amazing day wish i could have been there to pay my repects to a great man!!!


----------



## knight (Mar 2, 2002)

That was me on the bridge, took a few pics but they aren't very good


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

knight said:


> That was me on the bridge, took a few pics but they aren't very good


Class.

when we spotted you we said who is that nutter and how did he know there was going to be loads of skylines in convoy :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

knight said:


> That was me on the bridge, took a few pics but they aren't very good


Top man :thumbsup: This was me below. As you can see, I was ready for you when I saw you reach for your camera, probably a good few minutes behind the main convoy playing catch-up


----------



## w12 yne (Feb 25, 2009)

some great pics there, it was nice to meet some of you guys, nice 1 Justin and the lads for getting the car ready, was good to see it out. Was an absolute nackering day as we had traveled from leicester, but was worth every minute! Did anyone get any footage of everyone leaving TR? Im sure i seen a few people with video cameras at the road side?.


----------



## williamdv (Jun 14, 2008)

again sorry poeple, that we were there.
we were in bed, still be sick

thats a big rember of a great tuner, the phot's and the movie make gry.

we will miss you rob,

good to harry, get wel soon:clap:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Nice one on the bridge pics Ged.



[email protected] said:


> thanks giles i owe you a tomato ha ha


Don't even think about it dude ! Bloody Mo...he's got a lot to answer for.


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

....


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

knight said:


> That was me on the bridge, took a few pics but they aren't very good


I Think the pictures look great, as great as the idea standing on the bridge with a camera.:thumbsup:

After that, did you go to the toll, that would have been the best if someone would have thought of that.
Lot of great take-offs there


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Cliff J said:


> Does anyone know who was taking pictures at the entrance to Brighton racecourse?
> 
> This guy............



GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - View Profile: FUDR33GTR


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Skyline_500R said:


> I Think the pictures look great, as great as the idea standing on the bridge with a camera.:thumbsup:
> 
> After that, did you go to the toll, that would have been the best if someone would have thought of that.
> Lot of great take-offs there


Launching out of the tolls was awesome,:clap: i was looking in the rear view for a mile or two though:nervous:

k


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Fuggles said:


> GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - View Profile: FUDR33GTR


Cheers John. I did PM him yesterday about the pictures but he ignored it :chairshot


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

He doesn't get on the forum too often so will probably sort something out the next time he has a chance. He was part of the advanced crew there on the day helping us set up as well


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

knight said:


> That was me on the bridge, took a few pics but they aren't very good
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Nismoalex said:


> knight said:
> 
> 
> > That was me on the bridge, took a few pics but they aren't very good
> ...


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Here you go Alex:


----------



## furrywoolyhatuk (Apr 16, 2009)

Again im sorry guys I couldnt meet up with the car convoy, I couldnt get the dam battery to start 

I would love to have been part of this, well done to everyone who made it and also contributed their time and effort to make the magic happen :thumbsup:


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

furrywoolyhatuk said:


> Again im sorry guys I couldnt meet up with the car convoy, I couldnt get the dam battery to start
> 
> I would love to have been part of this, well done to everyone who made it and also contributed their time and effort to make the magic happen :thumbsup:



Maybe i could arrange another one in a years time - those who didnt make it can try and make it next year- depends what peoples thoughts are on the idea....


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

great pics.

And a very worthwhile tribute


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 3, 2008)

well up for round 2 next year. after what has happend with rob sunday was the first time i really felt i have to keep going. seing all them cars and most of them customers and friends of me and rob showed me what we do for you guys is actualy appriciated (excuse the spelling).sunday give me the buzz back and remineded me what its all about.i was worried about getting in to the tr skyline and being scared of it, and losing my love for skylines due to what happend to rob. but i over come my fears and loved every minute of that day driving the monster me and rob built.

thank you all for making that happen

justin


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

bigkev said:


> and at the back!!
> 
> :thumbsup:


haha cheeky boy..... Stuttgart did me proud mate :wavey:


----------



## scoobymad555 (Oct 21, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> well up for round 2 next year. after what has happend with rob sunday was the first time i really felt i have to keep going. seing all them cars and most of them customers and friends of me and rob showed me what we do for you guys is actualy appriciated (excuse the spelling).sunday give me the buzz back and remineded me what its all about.i was worried about getting in to the tr skyline and being scared of it, and losing my love for skylines due to what happend to rob. but i over come my fears and loved every minute of that day driving the monster me and rob built.
> 
> thank you all for making that happen
> 
> justin


:clap:Reckon that's gotta be a good enough reason to be doing it again! Plus it could be an annual fund-raiser too:clap:

Definitely count me in for round two









.... might actually manage to get my ricebox jap scrap piece of tin that subaru called a car rolling for the next one too :shy:


----------



## Min-e (Sep 23, 2009)

I'm up for round two, even more so as I was unable to attend round 1


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

I'm up for round 2, 3, 4, 5, 6, 7, 8, 9...

Justin, we've got to goto 'pod next year when the sun is out.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

scoobymad555 said:


> :clap:Reckon that's gotta be a good enough reason to be doing it again! Plus it could be an annual fund-raiser too:clap:
> 
> Definitely count me in for round two
> 
> ...


Good idea instead of a convoy perhaps we could persue the memorial day at Santa Pod idea that has been discussed a few times

last yr i tried an Skyline RYWB and DWYB - drag and drift day at Pod - im sure they would be up for running something similar again in the future in his honour

It was his fave place and he loved Drag and thought us Drifters were crazy but what we did in our Skyline was 'Good Shit' :clap:


----------



## Booty-licious (Nov 8, 2001)

Hiya Lex,

You coming tomorrow?

Claire


----------



## FeastJapan (Oct 21, 2008)

Lex DakarDatsun, just pm'd you on another donation.

Considered Rob as a friend since meeting him two years back. Least I can do to help out his family. 

Adam


----------



## ShaggyR32GTR (Feb 29, 2008)

[email protected] said:


> well up for round 2 next year. after what has happend with rob sunday was the first time i really felt i have to keep going. seing all them cars and most of them customers and friends of me and rob showed me what we do for you guys is actualy appriciated (excuse the spelling).sunday give me the buzz back and remineded me what its all about.i was worried about getting in to the tr skyline and being scared of it, and losing my love for skylines due to what happend to rob. but i over come my fears and loved every minute of that day driving the monster me and rob built.
> 
> thank you all for making that happen
> 
> justin


Justin my man :thumbsup: count me in for ANYTHING you have planned in the future dude. You know i'd go well out of my way for you and Rob like u boyz have done for me, its the very least i can do.
I'm real glad u got the buzz back again and want to continue with yr awesome work. I'd prob sell my car if you wouldn't work on her, You and Rob are the only peeps i felt safe and trusted to do anything to to my baby and that is something real hard to find in the tuning world nowadays. Yr an absolute legend and i'm 100% possitive Rob would want you to carry on the awesome TR Racing legacy.
See you tommorow dude 
Shaggy


----------



## alkesh_inc (Nov 10, 2006)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> I'd prob sell my car if you wouldn't work on her, You and Rob are the only peeps i felt safe and trusted to do anything to to my baby and that is something real hard to find in the tuning world nowadays.


here here :thumbsup:


----------



## Sarah B (Nov 19, 2009)

Hi everyone, I met some of you on sunday, others I have met before down TR and for those that don't know me, i'm George's (Chinglish) fiancee. I registered so I could share with you some of the pics I took on Sunday 

I took 100 so I haven't put all of them up:




























































































































































































































































































































George took this one:





















































































































Enjoy!


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Booty-licious said:


> Hiya Lex,
> 
> You coming tomorrow?
> 
> Claire


Yup most likely head straight to the service



FeastJapan said:


> Lex DakarDatsun, just pm'd you on another donation.
> 
> Considered Rob as a friend since meeting him two years back. Least I can do to help out his family.
> 
> Adam


Much appreciated dude :thumbsup:


Class pics.










Love this one of Justin doing a cheeky skid !


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

ShaggyR32GTR said:


> I'd prob sell my car if you wouldn't work on her, You and Rob are the only peeps i felt safe and trusted to do anything to to my baby and that is something real hard to find in the tuning world nowadays.


so true justin mate, im proper stoked to hear your gonna keep going.:clap:

see you tommorrow buddy

kev


----------



## major beeftank (Apr 23, 2008)

shame i couldnt make it, but ill be there for round 2! 

That gives you 12 months to finish my car Justin!


----------



## bal69 (Sep 21, 2007)

[email protected] said:


> well up for round 2 next year. after what has happend with rob sunday was the first time i really felt i have to keep going. seing all them cars and most of them customers and friends of me and rob showed me what we do for you guys is actualy appriciated (excuse the spelling).sunday give me the buzz back and remineded me what its all about.i was worried about getting in to the tr skyline and being scared of it, and losing my love for skylines due to what happend to rob. but i over come my fears and loved every minute of that day driving the monster me and rob built.
> 
> thank you all for making that happen
> 
> justin


Justin, i'm so pleased and happy that your starting to see the light mate, things will get better, slowly. I know Rob wouldn't of wanted you to give give it all in, you have done him and the 32 so proud, even after all the hurdels. It's not just a job you have there, don't give it in. Things do get better it just happens slowly, hang on in there, carry on being strong. I would always try my hardest to make any event in memory of Rob.

Thankyou Justin (and the rest of the lads) for making sure the TR32 was there for the day, it wouldn't have been the same without it.

See you tomorrow mate

Barry


----------



## G40tee (Feb 25, 2008)

Justin mate that is brilliant news! you were never someone to give up though!
Cant wait to see TR evolve. Good on you dude! You know you have us all here to help you out with anything!

I may be selling up out the scene for a few years but youre not going to get rid of me that easily  (haha gutted! )

See you tomorrow

Chris


----------



## Very white R33 (Oct 22, 2009)

Top man Justin , it made me think again especially as Tim had such a good day and said " Dont do it dad " . You no what I mean . The photos look the biz . How much horsepower was on show . Cheers Paul .


----------



## ma1lik (May 17, 2005)

Havent been on here for a while and just read the tribute threads, just wanted to pay my respects to Robs family..


----------



## Rbentley (Dec 17, 2007)

Learning PS at the mo and did this for a bit of practice. Hope you like it SF.



















I hope to see you in her tomorrow.


----------



## peter de beus (Aug 13, 2009)

next time ill be there to, was hoping to come with the r32 together with the other dutch guys but had some injury so couldnt come....


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I have to say that whoever owns that white R32 with the white wheels, Harry as passenger, has got a stunning car. There just isn't a bad angle of the car in any picture I've seen....and I'm really not much of a 32 fan to be honest, I just can't help going back and looking at it!!!!!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Cliff J said:


> I have to say that whoever owns that white R32 with the white wheels, Harry as passenger, has got a stunning car. There just isn't a bad angle of the car in any picture I've seen....and I'm really not much of a 32 fan to be honest, I just can't help going back and looking at it!!!!!


that is harrys car. tony was driving it last sunday. iagree... stunning

k


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

the white r32 with harry as passenger is harrys car...


----------



## Ladyboom (Oct 22, 2009)

lol kev!


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

lol amber


----------



## Lamb (Sep 25, 2003)

LOL......Kev and Amber!!

Thanks Cliff.....its possibly for sale if you like it that much! :thumbsup:


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

Harry, mate, I had no idea!!!!! :chairshot  That's just stunning!!!! :runaway:


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Lamb said:


> LOL......Kev and Amber!!
> 
> Thanks Cliff.....its possibly for sale if you like it that much! :thumbsup:


If she is for sale, i think the former owner could be interested.
He had so much trouble selling her and he misses her. 

It is absolutely one of the nicest looking R32. She has a good owner now.


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Lamb said:


> its possibly for sale if you like it that much! :thumbsup:


Oiiiiiii...Oh no you don't ! :chairshot

Cool pic RB, thanks for doing that mate. Have got it as my new desktop.


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

Lamb said:


> LOL......Kev and Amber!!
> 
> Thanks Cliff.....its possibly for sale if you like it that much! :thumbsup:


no it isnt, harrys had too much morphine again:chairshot

k


----------



## PMJ (Sep 11, 2001)

*White*



Ladyboom said:


> the white r32 with harry as passenger is harrys car...


There's me thinking it went abroad.... would love to have it back... I even still have the number plate waiting for it...

Harry , glad your back.....


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

If anyone wants to buy it they have to ask me, cause if he does sell it, it wont be sold to anyone but me.

Tony


----------



## bigkev (Mar 2, 2008)

M19 GTR said:


> If anyone wants to buy it they have to ask me, cause if he does sell it, it wont be sold to anyone but me.
> 
> Tony


i asume ull keep the 34 aswell mate. one of my fav 34s u have.

k:thumbsup:


----------



## M19 GTR (May 26, 2002)

Of course.


----------



## JonR32GTR (Jan 10, 2007)

Nice too see the big turn up and all the great pics from the convoy. 

Living in Norway made it difficult too be there for the convoy but as a little showing of respect to the Legend Tweenie Rob and help out with the charity I had too have one of these on my GTR, even tough I didn't know him or met him he made a big impact on the GTR community world wide, rest in peace Rob. You made so many people happy! :bowdown1:








[/URL][/IMG]


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

During the tribute convoy and the funeral there were several people who had the very nice black T-shirts honouring Rob.

Does anyone have a spare? Or does anyone know how I can get/buy one?

Thank you very much in advance!:thumbsup:

Berry.


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

Berry,

PM Giles

GT-R Register - Official Nissan Skyline and GTR Owners Club forum - View Profile: Snowfiend

he designed the T shirts

cheers

Lex


----------



## Skyline_500R (Sep 23, 2004)

Thank you very much, Lex.

Unfortunaly his PM box is full.

Can someone reset his PM box so I can put my PM in it


----------



## Lex DakarDatsun (May 22, 2002)

dude,

start a thread asking for Tweenie Rob t shirts as im sure there are many other who would be keen aswell

guaranteed to get his attention


----------



## Uzibat (Jul 31, 2007)

I'll give him a nudge. :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowfiend (Jul 11, 2006)

Skyline_500R said:


> Thank you very much, Lex.
> 
> Unfortunaly his PM box is full.
> 
> Can someone reset his PM box so I can put my PM in it


Sorry! Clearing some space in my inbox now mate.


----------



## Nismoalex (Sep 24, 2003)

Lamb said:


> LOL......Kev and Amber!!
> 
> Thanks Cliff.....its possibly for sale if you like it that much! :thumbsup:


Goes pretty well for a stage 1 car :flame:


----------

